# Tiger Barb Help!



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi there, 

About a month ago i purchased 6 green tiger barbs, for a 10 gallon tank with no other fish and for some reason none survived. Went back to the LFS and found out the problem was that i didnt neutralize the water, so i bought about 6 more, neutralized the water and only one survived. So it has been about a month now, still with the one tiger barb in the 10 gallon, so i thought i would go out and buy him some friends and now he is attacking the new fish?? so i had to separate him and put him in a bowl (without any filter or heater) with the new fish in the tank. Im not sure what to do, i have gone through so many tiger barbs and im afraid if i put him back in the tank with them he will kill them, or vice versa. Maybe tiger barbs weren't a good pick. Should i put him back in with the school and see how he is? or should i even risk it? 

Please help!
Thanks


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

double post hopefully someone will close this one.


----------

